# How do you say...... (words with different pronounciations)



## CodeBlock (Aug 29, 2009)

How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:

/usr      => 'slash you ess are',
/var      => 'slash var',
/etc      => 'slash e tee see',
vi        => 'vee eye',
vim       => 'vim' (just like it looks),
regex     => 'reg ex' (reg like register),
fstab     => 'eff ess tab',
gnu       => 'gee enn you',
sudo      => I mix between 'so do' and 'sue dough'


----------



## jrick (Aug 29, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:
> 
> /usr      => 'slash you ess are',
> /var      => 'slash var',
> ...



Here's mine (which are different)

/usr => "slash user" or "root user"
/etc => sometimes I just call this "et cetera"
vim => "vee eye em"
regex => With a hard(?) g. It's shorthand for "*reg*-u-lar *ex*-pres-sion", so I believe this is correct.
fstab => "eff stab"
gnu => "guh new"
sudo => "sue dough" (only)


----------



## anemos (Aug 29, 2009)

What about char or SCSI? 

I would appreciate it if someone native english speaker told me how the word "integer" is pronounced.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am British and I can't pronounce it right.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 29, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:


/usr      => user
/var      => var (rhymes with car)
/etc      => et cetera
vi        => vi (rhymes with hi)
vim       => vim (rhymes with dim)
regex     => Same as OP
fstab     => f-stab, just like it looks
gnu       => new or g'new with a hard 'g'
sudo      => sue dough, as the OP put it.



			
				anemos said:
			
		

> What about char or SCSI?


SCSI = SCUZZY, or that's how I've known it for eons.



> I would appreciate it if someone native english speaker told me how the word "integer" is pronounced.



http://www.answers.com/integer
Click on the little speaker icon after the pronunciation key to hear it.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 29, 2009)

GUI I have always pronounced "gooey", when I am talking about SCSI devices I have always pronounced them as "Scuzzy" but in my local dialect of English "Scouse" that can be taken as really hung over OR as really nasty looking thing as in "That car looks scuzzy" or "She is really scuzzy" so when a non techie hears it they give me a odd look.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 30, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> GUI I have always pronounced "gooey", when I am talking about SCSI devices I have always pronounced them as "Scuzzy" but in my local dialect of English "Scouse" that can be taken as really hung over OR as really nasty looking thing as in "That car looks scuzzy" or "She is really scuzzy" so when a non techie hears it they give me a odd look.



That's interesting 

I say scuzzy too. And Gee You Eye for GUI.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

anemos said:
			
		

> What about char or SCSI?



Char should be pronounced as "car". From Essential C.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, if you knew my native language, you'd laugh, how easily it's to write what you pronounce.... in Latvian

Char > *Äar*
regex > *regeks*
integer > *intidÅ¾er* or *intedÅ¾er*
others mentioned here are same

If I had to write in latvian, how I english characters sound, it would look like this:

```
a = ei      b = bÄ«      c = cÄ«      d = dÄ«      e = Ä«
f = ef      g = gÄ«      h = eidÅ¾    i = ai      j = dÅ¾ei
k = kei     l = el      m = em      n = en      o = ou
p = pÄ«      q = kjÅ«     r = Är      s = es      t = tÄ«
u = jÅ«      v = vÄ«      w =         x = eks     y = vÄi
z = zet
```

While I could do this from english to latvian, I couldn't do it from latvian to english.... I'm not sure it's possible....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latvian_language


> Latvian spelling has almost perfect correspondence between graphemes and phonemes. Every phoneme has its own letter so that a reader need not learn how a word is pronounced, but simply pronounce it. There are only three exceptions to this that could cause mispronunciation.....



_Hello! How do you do?_
To us sounds like
_Hellou!  Hau du ju dÅ«?_


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 30, 2009)

I say "char" very similar to "care", since "char" is short for "character", and the first syllable sounds like "care". GUI is always pronounced by me according to its letters...G U I. Same with SCSI.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Ah, if you knew my native language, you'd laugh, how easily it's to write what you pronounce.... in Latvian



Seems like an interesting language. My native language (Chinese) is quite complicated. There are thousands of characters and there isn't really any relationship between the characters and pronunciation.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Seems like an interesting language. My native language (Chinese) is quite complicated. There are thousands of characters and there isn't really any relationship between the characters and pronunciation.



That is just nuts....
I just can't understand, how do you far-east people learn to read, write..... it's nuts.... You probably have very good memory....


----------



## vivek (Aug 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> That is just nuts....
> I just can't understand, how do you far-east people learn to read, write..... it's nuts.... You probably have very good memory....



Don't underestimate human brain. There was an article on BBC - it explained that we born with some sort of hard-coded  genetic firmware that allows babies to learn quickly. However, as you get aged your learning capacity goes down. Just google it and you may find it out.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

yes, but come on.... azians take it to extreeme....
I heard you need to know about 2K heuroglifs (or how do you call them correctly) to read newspaper.....
and more if you want to read books


----------



## fonz (Aug 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I heard you need to know about 2K heuroglifs (or how do you call them correctly) to read newspaper.....
> and more if you want to read books



I think they're usually just called characters. Hieroglyphs are really (non-abstract) little graphic drawings of birds, eyes, feathers, boats etc. Probably the most well-known example is that of the old Egyptian writings such as those found in pyramids and on sarcophagi(sp?) and stuff, but during the course of (ancient) history there have been more of these logographic" alphabets".

But people occasionally call kanji characters hieroglyphs too, so maybe I'm picking nits here.

And I do seem to remember something about knowing 2K kanji characters being the treshold of literacy in Japanese, but it's been a long time since I "studied" that language so I can't be sure about that.

Alphons


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 31, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Don't underestimate human brain. There was an article on BBC - it explained that we born with some sort of hard-coded  genetic firmware that allows babies to learn quickly. However, as you get aged your learning capacity goes down. Just google it and you may find it out.



Quite true. In fact, many native speakers of Chinese don't have problem learning the language. It's just hard as a second language. Younger children learn languages quick and better than adults do.

Sometimes it's just relative. People who speak Chinese think that it's easy, but English is extremely hard because of all the grammar. On the other hand, native speakers of English tend to face difficulties when they learn Chinese characters.


----------



## fonz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Way off-topic but hey, this IS the off-topic forum...*



			
				dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's just relative. People who speak Chinese think that it's easy, but English is extremely hard because of all the grammar. On the other hand, native speakers of English tend to face difficulties when they learn Chinese characters.



You're right on the money here. The underlying structure of a language (compared to what you're already used to) is key to the learning curve.

For example, Dutch and German are quite similar languages. Most Dutch people with reasonably well-developed linguistic intuition can at least get by in German without much effort and vice versa. Sure, you need a workable grasp of vocabulary (although there is quite a bit of overlap between the two languages) and you may not "get" the finer points of conjugation, but both grammars are based on pretty much the same underlying concepts so sentences are built in more or less the same way. And with some study it's relatively easy for a Dutch person to learn fluent German and vice versa (I do think that Dutch is somewhat more difficult to learn properly than German though).

The same applies to the "class" of roman/latin languages, e.g. Italian, French, Spanish and Portugese. If you know one of those, it's relatively easy to learn another one. And I've been told that this also holds for most Scandinavian languages.

Oriental languages on the other hand are based on completely different concepts and therefore have a totally different underlying structure, making it much more difficult to learn an oriental language if you're from "the west" or to learn a western language if you're Asian.

To illustrate: I once knew a Japanese computer scientist who came to Leiden University in The Netherlands to pursue her Ph.D. degree. She is very intelligent (not to mention breathtakingly beautiful, but that's besides the point ) but she spoke and wrote English like a six-year-old. It can really be that hard if languages are so completely structurally and conceptually different. Plus: while we in the west tend to think: "it should go something like this and if I'm understood that's close enough", the Japanese tend to be much more perfectionistic and be more afraid of making mistakes. That mindset, if present, probably does't help matters either.

However, I do think that the "problem" of different characters is often overstated. When I tried to learn a bit of Japanese I found out that it was actually easier to first learn the Japanese's phonetic alphabet (in this case hiragana, for those of you who know what on earth I'm rambling on about) and then learn the actual language in that script, gradually adding kanji to the mix. Trying to learn the language right away in our western alphabet and then later worry about the Japanese characters proved to make things much more difficult. The characters in most oriental languages are such an integral part of the underlying structure that it's usually better to face them head on than to try avoiding them initially.

Now for the encore of this already way too elaborate post: similar principles apply to programming languages. If you know, say, Java, it's relatively easy to learn languages like C, C++, Pascal, Perl etc. etc. But it is much harder to learn languages like LISP, Prolog or Miranda because such (logic or functional) languages are based on entirely different paradigms and therefore require a totally different way of thinking (or possibly even state of mind). If you're used to imperative programming and trying to learn functional or logic programming, it can take quite a bit of time for the proverbial penny to drop.

Alphons :stud :h


----------



## phoenix (Aug 31, 2009)

anemos said:
			
		

> What about char or SCSI?



char is just like it looks, and just like the other word spelt the same (meaning burnt).

SCSI is normally pronounced "skuh-zee".



> I would appreciate it if someone native english speaker told me how the word "integer" is pronounced.



in-teh-jur  (where teh is pronounced like in "ten" and jur is pronounced like in jury)  Emphasis on the "in" syllable.

Something along those lines.  Hard to explain the "teh" sound in print.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 31, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:
> 
> /usr      => 'slash you ess are',
> /var      => 'slash var',
> ...



"slash you ess are" or "slash user" depending on who I'm talking to
"slash var"
"slash eee tee see"
"vie" (just like it looks, one syllable)
"vim" (just like it looks, one syllable)
"reg ex" (reg like in register)
"eff ess tab"
I try not to say it.  
"sue doe"


----------



## anomie (Aug 31, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> /etc      => 'slash e tee see',
> ...
> gnu       => 'gee enn you',
> sudo      => I mix between 'so do' and 'sue dough'



I say -

 "et-see"
 "ga-noo"
 "soo doo"
- respectively.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys can add more to the list you know .. My list was just to start off. Keep 'em coming, it's neat to see different variations of how people say some things .


----------



## fonz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Almost forgot to answer the OP...*



			
				CodeBlock said:
			
		

> How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:




/usr
=> 'slash user' when used by itself, just 'user' when used in a path, e.g. 'user (ess) bin' or 'user local lib'
/var
=> likewise: 'slash var' when used by itself, just 'var' when used in a path, e.g. 'var mail'
/etc
=> usually 'etcetera', see above for 'slash' usage, to myself I usually say/think 'etch'
vi
=> 'vee eye'
vim
=> 'vim' although I'm often lazy enough to call vim vi 
regex
=> 'reggex' (or 'regular expression' in full, depending on whom I'm talking to)
fstab
=> eff ess tab
gnu
=> 'gnoo' (with English G or Dutch G, depending on circumstances)
sudo
=> 'sue dough' or 'soooh dough' (again depending on the audience)
char
=> 'car'
I often use 'kar' as a variable name in this case (rather than foo or something), e.g. char kar;
It's a Dutch play on words, kar roughly means cart (as in shopping cart, mining cart or a really crappy automotive vehicle)
integer
=> 'intejer' or just 'int'
SCSI
=> 'skoozee', say it differently and you'll get flamed 
IRC
=> 'eye arr sea'
An American professor I used to know says 'urk', the first time he did that it took a while before I figured out what the f*** he was talking about 
httpd
=> 'apache daemon' 
IRIX 5.3
=> no, can't say that in public without getting banned 
Emacs
=> better not go there either 
/tmp
=> 'temp', 'slash' usage as mentioned earlier
GUI, TUI
=> 'gooey', 'tooey'
Alphons (oh, and in Dutch I usually say 'Free Bay Ass Day', too)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

Some non-techs (who think they're 'in the know') call MySQL 'my sequel'. Please tell me no one else does ...


----------



## phoenix (Aug 31, 2009)

Too many professors and database people say "sequel" for SQL.  Especially MS people.  Seems the "unofficial" name for SQL Server is "sequel server".  So, what was the prequel server?  

Damn it people, it's SQL, as in "ess kew el".  It's not "sequel".  There's no "e" in there.

I tried to get people to call it "squeal", since that's what the letters sounds like if you read it as a word.  And it just fits so much better.    Especially when talking about "MS squeal server".    None of my MS-loving fellow students seemed impressed.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Some non-techs (who think they're 'in the know') call MySQL 'my sequel'. Please tell me no one else does ...



I often hear "my sequel" in Taiwan (mainly due to ignorant non-techs and incorrect English), and I'm sick of it now.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

denny - I haven't had the pleasure of knowing any one from tiwan but I was told that in schools children are tought English to a very high standard and most people can speak English exceptionally well is this true or only true for the good schools?


----------



## sossego (Sep 1, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> How do you say some of the internet/*nix derived words, like "GUI" and "regex"... Here's some of mine:
> 
> /usr      => 'slash you ess are',
> /var      => 'slash var',
> ...



"user file system and related items" /usr
"variables for services such as settings and messages" /var
"et cetera 'and such' for different configuration settings" /etc
vi "possibly visual interface" not sure
vim "vi improved" [man pages]
regex "regular expressions" [man pages are great]
"file system tablature a table of values for  mount points"fstab
"Gnu's Not UNIX. This goes back to the UNIX multics onomatopoeia" gnu
"Super user" sudo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2009)

You're quite talkative then


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 1, 2009)

> sudo
> => 'sue dough' or 'soooh dough' (again depending on the audience)


It's it short for "super user do"?  I pronounce it as above, but it should probably be pronounced as the English verb "do".

GNOME => "GUH-noam" (I like to put a ton of emphasis on the GUH, as if I was some brain-damaged hillbilly (NB: I am))
GNU => "Stallman is an ***"
KDE => "This is a family forum, I'll not use such language here"
emacs => "ugh *shudder*"


----------



## phoenix (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never understood pronouncing the G in GNOME.  It's not like it's some bizarre, alien word.  It spells out a real English word.  Why not pronounce it like that word?

I even know people who pronounce it "gee-nome" (like the English word "genome").  WTF?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 1, 2009)

*Also, it only dates from the 18th century, so it's still Greek to me.*



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> I've never understood pronouncing the G in GNOME.  It's not like it's some bizarre, alien word.  It spells out a real English word.  Why not pronounce it like that word?



In ancient Greek the "g" was probably pronounced (cf Î³Î½Ï‰Î¼Î¿Î»Î¿Î³Î·Ï„á½³Î¿Î½) so: atavism.  Also, exaggeratedly mispronouncing something is an excellent way to demonstrate a limited amount of contempt.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

GNOME is another one of the GNU foundations fascinations with recursive acronym like GNU - GNU's not unix. In gnomes case it sadly makes less sense as it stands for GNU Network Object Model Environment is it sad that every GNU or Linux related project has a silly or is it just me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

GNU may be an anachronism, but it's still an acronym


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn you firefox spell checker you mislead me again... fixed.


----------



## fonz (Sep 2, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> It's it short for "super user do"?  I pronounce it as above, but it should probably be pronounced as the English verb "do".


You may be right, but I think most people read 'sudo' as a new word (rather than an abbreviation/contraction) that looks an awful lot like a certain Japanese martial art that involves lots of throwing other people around. And therefore pronounce it as such.

Alphons


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Tang-Soo-Do you mean? it's Korean  
Don't say it's Japanese to anyone from Korea who knows Tang-Soo-Do ..


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 2, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> denny - I haven't had the pleasure of knowing any one from tiwan but I was told that in schools children are tought English to a very high standard and most people can speak English exceptionally well is this true or only true for the good schools?



I can't really answer this question since I don't attend English classes right now (sort of quizzed out). However, I've observed that many students are able to pass exams, but they can't speak English or write English well (many grammar mistakes and a strong accent as well). The education system forces many students just learn how to do multiple choice questions.

In recent years, more emphasis has been put on speaking and writing, but there's still room for improvement.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, in England we tend to concentrate on French or German but hardly any one leaves school fluent in it as you said it's more of a multiple choice best out of 3.


----------



## NeSiGaXe (Sep 20, 2009)

/usr --> "slash user"
/var --> "slash vair"
/etc --> "slash ee tee see"
vi --> "vee eye"
vim --> "vim"
regex --> "rayg -eks"
fstab --> "eff stab"
gnu --> "g'nu"
gnome --> "g'nome"
sudo --> "sue doe" or "pseudo" 
scsi --> "scuzzy" (but I've heard it joking called "sexy")
ide --> "eye dee ee"
atapi --> "a tap ee"
gui --> "gooey"
char --> "care"


I think that covers most of 'em.


----------



## ckester (Sep 20, 2009)

The oldtimers who taught me *nix always pronounced /etc as et-see, and so do I.

SCSI has always been scuzzy. I've never heard it any other way.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Interesting how many people pronounce "vi" as two separate letters.  Is there a historical reason for that?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 21, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Interesting how many people pronouce "vi" as two separate letters.  Is there a historical reason for that?


Most of th' older references (some edition of the O'reilly book on unix & the ever valuable Operating Systems by Harvey Deitel) I have seen refer to it as the "visual interface" for ex.


```
494757 -r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel  337160 Aug 23 16:21 /usr/bin/ex
494757 -r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel  337160 Aug 23 16:21 /usr/bin/vi
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2009)

In various years of working with talented geeks, I've picked up malformations like "slash uzzer" for /usr and "scoozee" for SCSI (maybe because I had to apologise to Italians so often). For /etc I use "slash ay tay say" (Dutch pronunciation).


----------



## lme@ (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you pronounce "cache"?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2009)

"cash", with a slightly longer vowel.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 22, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> "cash", with a slightly longer vowel.



same.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Why would you pronounce "cash" differently from "cache"?  They are the same.  Check the phonetics in any English dictionary, and they will be identical.

Computer terms, I can understand there being differences in pronunciation.  But simple English words like this?  That would be like someone pronouncing "head" as "hee-d".


----------



## phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Most of th' older references (some edition of the O'reilly book on unix & the ever valuable Operating Systems by Harvey Deitel) I have seen refer to it as the "visual interface" for ex.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hrm, that makes sense.  Thanks.  (I'll continue to call it "vie", as in to "vie for someone's attention".)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2009)

On closer inspection, the Dutch pronunciation of the vowel in "cash" (which is a pretty common word around here) is shorter, hence the difference _to me_. In fact, almost every vowel is short in Dutch, which is why we have those weird words with double vowels that trip everyone else up  (aardvark, anyone?)

SirDice will love this .. "Het duurt veel meer dan een uur voordat we de vuurmuur aan de praat hebben, hoor, en op voorwaarde dat je dat geklaag staakt."


----------



## DrJ (Sep 22, 2009)

_scsi --> "scuzzy" (but I've heard it joking called "sexy")_

We can thank John Scully for that one (when he ran Apple).  There was a large contingent pushing for "sexy" but Scully would not have it.  So "scuzzy" it became.

I always heard "et-see" and "vee eye" even in the old days at Berkeley (around 4.2BSD).


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 22, 2009)

lol ive never heard scsi pronounced "sexy", but i think i may just use that.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

"Ok, now just plug that cable into the sexy port ..."


----------



## tingo (Sep 24, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Why would you pronounce "cash" differently from "cache"?


Because cash is a different word?
cash = money, dollars, dineros, stÃ¥ler
(sorry, I couldn't resist :e )


----------



## phoenix (Sep 24, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> Because cash is a different word?
> cash = money, dollars, dineros, stÃ¥ler
> (sorry, I couldn't resist :e )



To play along, then, do you pronounce "there", "their", and "they're" differently?    What about "red" and "read" (past tense)?  Or "rein" and "rain"?  Or any of the other homonyms out there.  

"cash" and "cache" are homonyms, simple as that.

(Yeah, I'm touchy about people mucking around with my last name.)


----------



## anemos (Oct 6, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Too many professors and database people say "sequel" for SQL.  Especially MS people.  Seems the "unofficial" name for SQL Server is "sequel server".  So, what was the prequel server?
> 
> Damn it people, it's SQL, as in "ess kew el".  It's not "sequel".  There's no "e" in there.
> 
> I tried to get people to call it "squeal", since that's what the letters sounds like if you read it as a word.  And it just fits so much better.    Especially when talking about "MS squeal server".    None of my MS-loving fellow students seemed impressed.






			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Some non-techs (who think they're 'in the know') call MySQL 'my sequel'. Please tell me no one else does ...




Actually, "SEQUEL" is a remnant from the days back in early '70s.

http://www.almaden.ibm.com/cs/people/chamberlin/sequel-1974.pdf


----------



## phoenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Just because it's old, doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2009)

anemos said:
			
		

> Actually, "SEQUEL" is a remnant from the days back in early '70s.



Sure, but there the *E* was an integral part of the abbreviation: "SEQUEL: A STRUCTURED *ENGLISH* QUERY LANGUAGE".

No such thing with modern SQLs.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2009)

Who cares about the whole thing? In the end, it's all about how Da Man will come up with da kewlest way of saying things. And then a new trend appears.
All this bickering over how to "professionally" pronounce "this" or "that" in both academia and business is really tiring. It's as good as the debates over the bikeshed color or the gender of angels.


----------



## anemos (Oct 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sure, but there the *E* was an integral part of the abbreviation: "SEQUEL: A STRUCTURED *ENGLISH* QUERY LANGUAGE".
> 
> No such thing with modern SQLs.



No such thing as A or U in SCSI either.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 7, 2009)

But if you pronounce the letters S, C, S, and I together, what do you get?   ("skizzy" or "skuzzy")

Just like if you pronounce the letters S, Q, and L together, what do you get?    (Okay, so maybe "skool" or "skull" would be closer, but "squeal" just fits better, IMO.)


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 7, 2009)

SQL will always be 'ess que ell' 

My cisco class teacher says "my sequel"... so annoying :|

SCSI, I pronounce, 'skuzzy'.


----------

